# How much would you pay Artest?



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

If you were Morey and Les, what would you be willing to do? I am thinking aloung the lines of 10 million over 3 years. Unfortunately, I think a team would be willing to over pay him so I dont know if we will end up keeping him.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd say 7-9mil for 3yrs. 10mil for 3yrs as in 3.3/yr will have him out the door instantly.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree, 7-9 year is the most likely deal. The reason is that we've already got 2 superstar contracts we can have another guy taking 10 million dollars. That's $45 million among only three players. I hope Artest understands the situation. Personally though, I think T-Mac takes too much money.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I would look at quality more than quantity in his situation. Spiff was right.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Give him 10 million per year for 3 years.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

It would depend of how we do in the playoffs, if we get there.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

If it doesn't work this year then I don't see how it would work next few years(and by not working I mean not getting out of the second round). McGrady is another year older and another year near retirement. I would try to work a contract out that expires when McGrady's does. If nothing happens by that time then I say we let both of them walk or try to get something for them.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I should be more clear on the 3 years 10 million. I was saying 3 years 30 million so at 10 million per year


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Artest is worth $10 million a year. But the worry with him is more the length of the contract. He's behaving now, in a contract year. But with a three-year deal, he may not remain as disciplined.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Artest is worth $10 million a year. But the worry with him is more the length of the contract. He's behaving now, in a contract year. But with a three-year deal, he may not remain as disciplined.


Exactly, that's why a 7-9 million dollar/year contract is easier to get rid off.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm with 7-9 mil/yr for 3 yrs.

But if the deal was on the lower side of that, 1 of the 29 other teams in the league would likely top such an offer. Though with 2010 and evrything, you never know.


----------



## 99th Fish (Dec 23, 2008)

reasonable contract: 5 years $50 mil


----------

